# Update from Ms Frannie



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It's been a while since we posted an update on Frannie-it's been an up & down fall ever since we came home from Chicago. As most of you know she went on heart meds right about the time we went. We came home and my vet sent us to a Cardiologist-we found out that Frannie's heart is enlarged-and she was in CHF. More meds were given-urine was checked and she had crystals-new fear of stones forming-SO diet was dropped and canned or kibbles were started along with home cooked meals. 

We went back to the heart dr Thursday-got great news-Frannie has no fluid around the heart so she is no longer in CHF-the crystals have not formed stones so looks like we are doing something right-

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Pat,

I'm so happy to hear your great news. She must be feeling so much better. Give her an extra hug for me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaay! Pat, what reassuring news! Thank you for the update. Little Miss Frannie is near and dear to our hearts as you know.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat this is wonderful news, give her some love from us.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Pat, that's great news! 
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yaaaayyy! That's great news. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is great news Pat. How are you holding up?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Super news Pat. You certainly are a wonderful Hav Mom.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's terrific news. You must be so relieved. I'm happy for you. Jane


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's great news. Good luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::grouphug:YEAH:grouphug::whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing so much better!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

So happy to hear the good news! Keep us posted!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

You must be so relieved! And I'm sure Frannie is much happier!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! Happy news, you must really be feeling better. And Frannie too!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so happy to hear this very encouraging news !!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful news, thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's wonderful. So did the heart medicine make her not have CHF anymore? I didn't realize it was reversible. So glad to hear she didn't develop stones.


----------

